# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment excuter les fichiers CPL

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment excuter les fichiers CPL

Comment excuter les fichiers CPL de votre systme.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

